# USB to Ethernet based on SMSC LAN95xx



## Errico (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,

     I need to use a USB to Ethernet adapter based on the SMSC LAN95xx chip.
I am new to FreeBSD. I know that there is not a driver on the FreeBSD 9.0 release.
I also noticed that there is some driver development for this chip, expecially for the ARM version.
This chip is used on the Raspberry PI board. 
Anyone has more informations? Will the driver be included in the next releases?

Any help is welcome

Errico


----------

